# I am glad that....



## ihitokage

こんにちは
また人影です

Could you give me please some examples how to say sentences like "I am glad that..."
For example I am glad you came. 
I can think about something like this 私はあなたが来たうれしいです but not sure if it's correct.
Are there more ways how to say that? For example somehow with よかった?

ありがとう


----------



## jamiefkw

来てくれて、うれしいです = I'm happy that you came
来てくれて、よかったです = It's good that you came


1. we usually skip 私は and あなたが


2. when you use a verb + うれしい / よかった the verb should be in ~て form
e.g. 子供ができて、よかった


3. in your example, your friend came and therefore you are happy. Since your friend has done something "good to you", we usually add くれる to the verb
e.g. someone made you breakfast = 朝ご飯を作ってくれた


----------



## ihitokage

jamiefkw said:


> 来てくれて、うれしいです = I'm happy that you came
> 来てくれて、よかったです = It's good that you came
> ...



Thank you very much
it is clear now


----------



## ihitokage

もうひとつの質問

for a negative form I use it like this? こないでくれて、嬉です
not sure what verb to negate and if use ないで or  なくて

and another thing
are these two sentences correct? (I am afraid that you will come)
わたしはあなたがくるとおそれる
わたしはあなたがきておそれる


----------



## obliviate

来ないでくれて...'you' have put some effort not to come
来ないで/来なくて...it just refers to the fact that you didn't come
You wouldn't say 来なくてなくて.

Therefore 来ないでくれて、嬉しいです sounds a bit odd to me in this context. (Unless you want to make it sound sarcastic)

When you say 'I am afraid that you will come', do you mean you are afraid of the person or you just find it sad that the person comes?


----------



## ihitokage

obliviate said:


> When you say 'I am afraid that you will come', do you mean you are afraid of the person or you just find it sad that the person comes?



hmm well if you don't mind could you give me examples of both situations?
thanks btw


----------



## obliviate

'I am afraid of the fact that you will come'
あなたが来るのをおそれている

'I am afraid (sad) that you will come'
あなたが来るのが残念(ざんねん)だ

And the one you wrote is:
わたしはあなたが来るとおそれる=I become afraid (=scared) when you come

I would use ~している form, since you are actually worried now rather than you are in general.


----------



## ihitokage

obliviate said:


> 'I am afraid of the fact that you will come'
> あなたが来るのをおそれている
> 
> 'I am afraid (sad) that you will come'
> あなたが来るのが残念(ざんねん)だ
> 
> And the one you wrote is:
> わたしはあなたが来るとおそれる=I become afraid (=scared) when you come
> 
> I would use ~している form, since you are actually worried now rather than you are in general.



どうもありがとう


----------



## frequency

ihitokage said:


> (I am afraid that you will come)
> わたしはあなたがくるとおそれる
> わたしはあなたがきておそれる



ihitokage, this 'afraid' is 'be worried (if).' You ihitokage wonder, are worried if/that sb will come. わたしはあなたがくるか(どうか)心配です。 is common usage. Japanese おそれる is dual-function like English 'afraid', so おそれる can be 'be scared', too. Not a critical error here, but 心配です is better.

'くると' is the case you don't know if sb will come or not. Or 'When ~'. 
On the other hand, 'きて' in your second one is..sb has come, suggesting the fact (past) more..but notice this is not always (varies depending on the case).
Japanese 来る is difficult=3


----------



## ihitokage

frequency said:


> ihitokage, this 'afraid' is 'be worried (if).' You ihitokage wonder, are worried if/that sb will come. わたしはあなたがくるか(どうか)心配です。 is common usage. Japanese おそれる is dual-function like English 'afraid', so おそれる can be 'be scared', too. Not a critical error here, but 心配です is better.
> 
> 'くると' is the case you don't know if sb will come or not. Or 'When ~'.
> On the other hand, 'きて' in your second one is..sb has come, suggesting the fact (past) more..but notice this is not always (varies depending on the case).
> Japanese 来る is difficult=3



Ok thank you again frequency


----------

